# Flame throwers



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Obviously, a flamethrower is a super terrible idea. Definitely don't buy one," Musk wrote on Twitter. "Unless you like fun." That says it all...

Elon Musk has sold $8.75M worth of flamethrowers since Sunday | Fox Business


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

They have their uses. Not a great pepper weapon unless you plan on assaulting defenses or taking on armor.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The War Hero of the family used them to drive the japs out of their hidey holes in the S. Pacific. Dont seem a very pleasant way to die.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm sure the BATFE would classify it as a Destructive Device.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I want one..


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

No. No. Cute Ruskies ladies should not have one of those. lol.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Believe it or not, flamethrowers are perfectly legal in CA. For now.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

purchase link?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

This one is nothing more than a torch built into a super soaker type gun frame. You can buy a weed burning torch at your local hardware that does a better job than this thing.

Not a flame thrower at all... just hype. Totally lame!










Video here - https://www.cnet.com/news/elon-musk-the-boring-company-flamethrower-makes-7-5-million-dollars-sales/


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Here save some money-


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Starters, Musk if a bipolar leach that only is who is due to govt hand-outs. Second, Flame throwers can have uses, but nothing new. Here is a link to buying one not from Musk though....

https://www.preppergunshop.com/flamethrowers/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Starters, Musk if a bipolar leach that only is who is due to govt hand-outs. Second, Flame throwers can have uses, but nothing new. Here is a link to buying one not from Musk though....
> 
> https://www.preppergunshop.com/flamethrowers/


 I find it strange that if some conservative put out a product like this S would hit the fan. They go nuts over toy guns. But a good liberal living off tax payer cash mot a word. Two standards always.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I find it strange that if some conservative put out a product like this S would hit the fan. They go nuts over toy guns. But a good liberal living off tax payer cash mot a word. Two standards always.


You are totally correct.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I think it's great that the clueless consider this a weapon and waste resources getting one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I think it's great that the clueless consider this a weapon and waste resources getting one.


 Like a potato gun. Big boy toy. Not something I would have around. Not that it goes on here but I can see it now. Hold my beer and watch this...someone call 911. We need medical, fire and police now.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Camel923 said:


>


Yeah that would be a flame thrower!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Indispensable tool in the aresenal of comp bbq cooks. It can light up a wad or charcoal or some big wet logs right quick. Harbor Feight stacks them deep and sells them cheap.
https://www.harborfreight.com/propane-torch-91033.html


----------

